# Versions



## tzoi516 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there a way to find out the current version of every utility, program, etc, in a release without having to type individual commands?

I realize the output would be lengthy, but I intended to pipe it to a text file anyway for view/print/note reasons. I did check svnweb for a text file listing but didn't find one. My goal is to have a base system based on a RELEASE version with more up-to-date options.


----------



## kpa (Oct 24, 2013)

No, the information just isn't there. The base system is a collection of different pieces from here and there, every project with their own idea of how the version of a program should be presented. FreeBSD developers prefer not to change the imported software in any other ways than is absolutely necessary so the version numbers are left untouched mostly.


----------

